# Sicily Ferry info needed



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi all
well i finally get some time to spare to plan a few stages of our journeying, we are considering visiting Mount Etna in Sicily.

Has any been ?

Can you take MHs on ferry there, if so any experience i.e. costs etc


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dave,

No experience of sicily but i can recommend www.viamare.com we used them to book our crossings Italy - Greece and found them very helpful.
The website is packed with useful info for european ferry crossings.

According to their site theres 3 companies SNAV, Grimaldi and Grandi Navi Voloci who do Italy to Sicily and all appear to take M/Homes (and pets). All the prices are there, so you should get a rough idea of cost.

pete.


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave

Try taking a peek here you may find what you are looking for

http://www.cemar.it/dest/ferries_sicily.htm

Keith n Debs


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave, very definitely worth a visit, we have been 3 times. For the Ferry you need to come off the A3 motorway ( free from Salerno ) at Villa San Giovanni and follow the signs for the Car Ferry ( Traghetti ). Follow the signs for Caronte Tourist, and as you approach the terminal you will see the booking office, there are usually people in the road who direct you to the correct window. They take credit cards or cash and you should ask for a return which cost £33 earlier this year. The ticket is valid for 60 days and you then follow the road round to the ferry and get on the next one. They run about every 15 or 20 minutes and the crossing time is about 25 minutes. The boat lands at Messina and you then follow signs to the motorway where you can head towards Catania on the A18 or Palermo on the A20. If you want Mount Etna then go towards Catania. A nice campsite is Almoetia at San Marco just south of Giardini Naxos. You can see the volcano from the camp and it is an easy journey to drive around or up Etna. They also organise bus trips to Etna.
Phil.


----------



## BadlyOverdrawnBoy (May 1, 2005)

You can also get an overnight ferry from Genoa to Palermo which will save you a lot of driving and diesel. Italian motorways are hell. 15 Months ago we got stuck in an 8 mile jam which was caused by farmers selling oranges at the side of the road. When we passed them the police had arrived - and were buying oranges.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks for all the info.
Here is an update:-
for our 7.3 metres length motorhome, 2 adults and a dog the costs are as follows:-

€164.99 each way from Naples to Palermo travelling in Low Season on SNAV Ferries

One thing we are concerned about by doing a long ferry trip as this (20:30 - 06:30) is how do you look after pets, i.e. Bradley would need walking during this time. Has anyone else travelled on long ferry routes like this with dogs ?


€150 each way travelling from Salerno to Palermo on Grimaldi Ferries (Camping car, Van up to 7.50m in length (width 2.40m, height 3.30m))
This one is a bit confusing though as the ferry appears to go from Valencia to Salerno to Palermo so not sure of the journey length etc. Anone travelled on this line ?

Any other ferry lines ?
And do they offer any camper deck trips i.e. motorhome is on top deck and we stay in Motorhome with Bradley for duration of Journey ?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

HI Dave,

I woudl advise checking direct with the agent on camping on board facilities, its certainly a grey area on the Greece crossings and isn't always clear whether the facility is available or not anymore.

Dogs on board shouldn't present a problem if you manage to get camping on board, he'd stay in the van with you. Just excercise Bradley along the decks and pick up any do-do's he does as you go, i think they have specific areas where the dogs can be walked.

If camping on board isn't available then i saw on the greece crossings that special kennels were supplied on deck, whether you'd be happy with this is obviously your decision, but you can visit the dog and take him for walks as much as you like. Once again, you'd have to check with the agent to see if dogs are allowed in cabins, don't think so tho.

One more thing that you should bear in mind, on long crossings where mains isn't available means the fridge won't be operating all this time, worth freezing a few water bottles to put in the fridge to keep it cool or run down your supplies before the journey.

Have fun and i'm jealous as hell!

pete.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

just got this back from viamare:-

"Thank you for your enquiry.

We can offer subject to space at the time of booking as follows:
Operator: Grimaldi
Salerno to Palermo on 07/03/05 at 14:00h, Arr. 22:30h same day
Palermo to Salerno on 18/03/05 at 11:00h, Arr. 19:30h same day
2 Adults, Dog, Camper van, Deck passage
Total round trip £342.90"

Seems expensive to me, i have replied enquiring about their exact definition of a deck passage i.e. motorhome on top deck, do you get electric hookup etc etc.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You're right to query this Dave,

Deck passage is purely the fare for you and Julie without any form of accomodation, a lot of folk do this to reduce the cost and camp out (?) in sleeping bags in the corridors and foyers. It doesn't neccesarily mean there is camping on board.


pete.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Dave I am sure Don Madge did this last year, I will see if I have any information in his emails, if so I will post.

I know he did Sardinia and Corsica as well

Carol


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

yes he did Carol, he wrote a word document on all his journeys and its available in MHF downloads section already


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

latest update:

No, Deck passage refers to the passengers, it means you don't have a cabin or a designated seat but are allowed to be on board. Camping on board is not allowed with this operator (vehicles are in garage and cannot be accessed during the crossing)
Dogs travel in kennels, are not allowed in passenger areas. You can probably walk them on deck provided they are on a leash and wear a muzzle

We have finally decided to drive down to Villa San Giovanni and catching the short ferry hop over there


----------

